# wampp2 - wie starte ich phpmyadmin bzw. mysql?



## nentus (29. Juni 2003)

habe mir gerade wampp2 runtergeladen, apache usw. läuft alles einwandfrei und ich habe auch schon meine ersten php schritte gemacht 

Nur ich möchte PHPmyadmin irgendwie starten können, bin auch nur mit diesen programm vertraut (anderem webspace) - habe dort nur den ordner, weiß aber nicht was ich editieren muss usw. wie pw einrichte und username. ich habe wollte es so hinbekommen wie beim normalen webspace  Bin eben noch ein php anfänger


bitte um hilfe... ;-)

Habe dies alles natürlich nur auf meinem lokalen rechner..

mfg nentus


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Juni 2003)

Du musst die Zugangsdaten zur mySQL-Datenbank in der config.inc.php eintragen.


----------



## nentus (29. Juni 2003)

jo aber wie starte ich PHPMYADMIN? also wie öffne ich überhaupt das fenster zu dem zeug  ICH WEIß ich bin dumm


----------



## alive (29. Juni 2003)

http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/index.php


----------



## nentus (29. Juni 2003)

habs hinbekommen  thx


----------



## BUG SPAWNY (18. Februar 2004)

*Server startet nicht*

Hi!

Ich hatte vorher meinen eigenen Server mit Apache 1.3.6, PHP 4.2.1 und MySQL 4.xx.xx am Laufen.

Jetzt habe ich wampp2 entdeckt und mir gedacht: "Ist besser als einfach nur Upgraden", ist ja auch alles schon drin.

Aber: Ich habe jetzt  Apache, PHP und MySQL gelöscht und die PHP und die my.ini auch, damit es später zu keinen Konflikten kommt.
Ich habe wampp2 Schrittweise nach der Readme installiert - ES FUNKTIONIERT NICHT. Es steht in der Readme zwar, dass es beim 1. Start ne Minute dauern kann, aber bei mir war er nach 20 min. noch nicht fertig. Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe die Datei "my" in mein Windows-Verzeichnis kopiert (sicherheitshalber auch die PHP.ini, ich habe es aber auch schon ohne probiert) aber das bringt alles nichts.
Ich habe die httpd.conf (o.ä.) auch schon kurz überflogen, aber daran sollte es, laut readme, nicht liegen können.

Helft mir doch bitte.

Ach ja, ich habe Windows XP


----------

